# Something Went Wrong



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

When my WIFI is on and I get a ping nothing happens and 15-20 seconds later I get a message "something went wrong." Then app goes back to finding trips. Just started about a seek ago. I now try to remember to turn WIFI when I go online.

This afternoon, with the WIFI off it happened twice.

Any idea what is happening?

It does affect the acceptance rate.

Thanks


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

Best answer I can give is it's uber......All my other apps work.
It has happen to me but not for awhile.
Not sure if it messes up your acceptance rate.


----------



## keep_lookingup (Jan 21, 2019)

Only been driving a little over a month and it has happened to me 4 or 5 times. I drive in a small market where on weekdays I might only get 5 or 6 pings a day. Fri and Sat maybe 10 to 15 pings. Very frustrating.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

This will clear up app issues and phone memory issues:
Uninstall the app.
Turn your phone off
Leave it off a few minutes
Turn your phone back on
Reinstall the app.
Every few days turn off your phone for a few minutes and turn it back on.

Also could be Wi-Fi/Cell Data issues:

If you are in a weak cell data signal area (different than weak phone service signal) and or have weak Wi-Fi connections you are going to have theses problems. Some phones do not play nice switching from Wi-Fi to cell data. The only Wi-Fi I have my phone auto connect to is Home and Work. I used to have it auto connect to Cable Wi-Fi, but when I am driving around it is constantly switching to new hot spots and causes issues with Uber & Lyft. Turned off auto connect and problem solved.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

I think also, remove the battery if removable. Also, a poster recommended try off/on airplane mode.


----------

